# Minolta Maxxum 7000 not advancing film



## Patm1313

I have a Konica Minolta Maxxum 7000. After loading it with film, I shut the back of the camera. The camera is supposed to advance the film automatically (as stated in the manual). However, it is not doing so. Any tips on why this may be/how to fix it?

Sorry if this is not in the right forum, but I figured the camera is somewhat old and thought that maybe someone who has owned one might be browsing this forum.


----------



## Patm1313

Or does anyone by chance know what mechanism(s) tell the camera that film is in place and to advance it, so I at least know where to start?


----------



## compur

It's really not economically practical to get repair work done on a Maxxum 
7000 since you can buy another so cheaply these days.

I suggest looking for another Maxxum body that is known to work well.  There 
are  many of  them on eBay for very low prices.


----------



## mircutski

Life is too short to be serious, laugh it up.
:hug:::thumbdown:


----------



## Mitica100

I would check the battery first.


----------



## diggler07

i acquired a 7000 not too long ago and decided to try it out to find the same problem as you. I would push the button, and hear what i thought was the film advancing but the film never advanced. I actually just 10mins ago decided to try it again and figured out the problem in my case. Make sure to manually place the track of your film on the little wheel/gear on the other side. I retardedly missed that my first go around but it works fine now. Just need to pull out a little extra film and make sure it gets on that gear.

Maybe that was your problem too?


----------

